# Piston Dish 2.7T



## mainstayinc (Oct 4, 2006)

Please note that I originally posted this topic in the 1.8T Technical section. For some background information on this topic, check out the topic entitled "Piston Dish" in the 1.8T Technical section. Thanks for looking.
What is the "dish" volume of the pistons used in the Audi 2.7T or 3.0 V6? The "dish" volume varies for each model based on the compression ratio and the shape of the valve head. Since both of these engines used the 81mm cylinder bores, it only makes sense to find out the "dish" volume of these before I go ahead and purchase the $600.00 custom set [to lower the compression in my 1.8T AWP].
Any information on this is appreciated.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Piston Dish 2.7T (mainstayinc)*

2.7TT pistons are basically the same as 1.8T pistons. 3.0 V-6 are 82.5 mm and are flat or slightly domed since that engine is N/A. 
Just curious, why do you want to lower comp in your engine esp. with stock pistons?


_Modified by vwpat at 3:06 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

My guess would be to increase boost.


----------

